# Look Ergopost saddle slippage



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Has anyone else had any probem with their saddle gradually sliding backwards on their Ergopost? I have to adjust mine every few rides - it normally slides back about 5-10mm every few days. I always tighten the saddle bolt about as much as it will take, and even a bit more than I am comfortable with, since I am worried about cracking the carbon. I don't think the problem is the saddle (a Selle Italia SLC), since I have an identical saddle on a single-bolt FSA post on my other bike and that saddle never moves.

Anyone else experienced the sliding saddle with an Ergopost? Any ideas to solve it? I may just have to get an FSA K-Force Lite instead, but I'd prefer to stick with the Look post on my 585 unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*Grease the threads*

I had the same problem with my ergopost. Greasing the threads seemed to cure it.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Which threads? The bolt on the saddle clamp? Not quite sure how that would help but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

rossb said:


> Which threads? The bolt on the saddle clamp?


Yes. I had the same problem, and lubing the clamp bolt fixed it.


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*Yes, the clamp bolt*

With grease on the bolt will stay put better and should solve the problem


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay, thanks guys, I'll give that a try.


----------

